# Waltham (?) Sterile Dial, Oversized Numerals.



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Can any of the pocket watch bods shed any light on this little fella?

I just bought it along with an Omega stopwatch (broken) and wondered if it was worth anything as it sits.

Huge silver metal case - approx 57mm diameter.

Dennison case with sun, moon and stars stamps but no metal purity (unlikely to be silver I suspect).

Someone in their wisdom has removed the serial number from the movement!!

What I'm most curious about is the dial with no mention of Waltham. It's porcelain, small chip at the edge and very bold oversized Roman Numerals.

Can anyone tell me about it? To be clear this is only going to be destined for e.bay - it was just an extra with the watch I actually wanted!

Thanks.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

The movement is an 18 size Waltham, Model 1883. Without the serial number it is difficult to pinpoint the date of manufacture but it is circa 1900 give or take a few years. It is an AWWC Grade with 11,13 or maybe 15 jewels. This can only be ascertained by removing the dial to see if the pillar plate is also jewelled to make up the 11 jewels to 13 or 15 jewels. While the dial is off the serial number or part of the number will also be found on the pillar plate.

These movements were shipped to the UK in their thousands and dials and hands applied and cased by Dennisons. Many were cased in silver hunter or open faced cases, but this case is their lowest grade nickel case.

The dial is interesting because it has no seconds dial and so this dial could be fitted to a hunter or openfaced movement and fitted into an open case.

These big flat crystal open faced cases were popular in the UK at this time and were often referred to as 'bulldog' cases.

The value would not be great, and will be even less now that the serial number has been removed.

Hope this helps.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Cheers Shiner.

Confirmed most of what I suspected, but thanks for the info on the movement size etc, very helpful.


----------

